# Weird, weird, weird



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have something screwy with my computer for the last two months. I have to run my antivirus every night to keep it going. After running my antivirus everything works ok. Then after about fifteen minutes I have to click three times on the back button to go back, but only on nodakoutdoors. Everything other site the back button works with one click. 
Also, if I don't run antivirus every night my computer gets so slow I could be on my second cup of coffee before nodak will come up. I run antivirus and boom it's up in seconds. It works well all day, it's just that I have to keep doing three clicks to use the back function. 
Oh, and Firefox stopped working, I am back to explorer.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

spyware! I work in the computer field and have seen this issure before. It is kind of weird that your antivirus makes it work though. I would go to microsofts website and install the latest windows defender windows beta. That is the best "free" anti-spyware software I have used. In most cases when I encounter spyware I usually re-load the hard drive. You might want to say everything and try that next if the other fix doesn't work.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you. I think I will just call the local computer guru. It cost $70 to have them come to your house for an hour. Maybe we can track this back and see what the heck it is.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Plainsman my PC is doing about the same thing concerning NoDak. Here I was thinking it was moderators messing with Chris's site. That's another beef though... to many mods forcing their personal agendas and thoughts on us regulars IMHBO! "In My Honest Bizarre Opinion" :lol:


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

http://www.superantispyware.com/?tag=GO ... NTISPYWARE

free version works.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you.


----------

